# Poetry:



## Kyoya (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's a old one of my poems.

Crimson Roses

Crimson roses are like a beautiful women's love, at its peak it can be the most beautiful thing in the world, but when it wilts away it scatters into the wind like dust, we call this love or the thousand pedals in the rainy sky.

My eyes start to freeze,

My breathing seems to stop,

My body starts to feel heavy,

My mind falls blank,

My heart starts to pound rapidly,

My palms start to sweat,

I see a field of Crimson roses,

I see beautiful mountains in the background,

And it all appears only when I see you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sen (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, that's so beautiful~ 

One line reminds me of Byakuya a bit actually, lol.  But it's such nice writing, I loved it. <33  Especially the imagery, that really adds to it.


----------



## Kyoya (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you.

Here's another one:

Sunlight breaks through the evening sky, leaving its orange glow behind.
I look into her eyes and smile as she looks into mine.

Her beauty radiates into the sunset, letting night show her as a beautiful star shining brightly.

Her whole body glows, her beautiful skin, face, and hair shine in the light of the moon.

As we dance in the spotlight of the moon we seem to walk on water that night.

Sunsets, make beautiful memories.

Not nearly as good as Crimson Roses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Y (dupe) (Dec 30, 2008)

that's so nice


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Dec 30, 2008)

Bravo


----------



## Kyoya (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you.

^ ^ I have more, if your curious let me know I'll post more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sen (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww, that's so sweet. pek

You should post more. <33  The second is so romantic sounding.


----------



## Kyoya (Dec 30, 2008)

The love of a women has many attributes to it.
A person's love is never needed to survive, but for some reason we always give everything up for love.
A millionaire gives away his entire fortune, just to be with a woman he is in love with.

What can we call love?

I call love, the moments I have with the woman I'm willing to give up my life, my world, and my soul just to spend time with her.
Whether being a minute of an hour the time, I spend with her is worth the price.

That love will always out-way the price I pay.
*
Here's another too:
*

My blood is red.
Redder than blood
My love for you is stronger than steel
Steel is not as strong as my love for you
I will bleed my blood to protect you
Even if it means bleeding my red blood on my steel love for you.

*
Here's another too:
*

Your smile, lifts my day.
Your teeth are whiter than snow,
Your lips tasted sweeter then sugar.
Your beauty unmatches even the most beautiful roses.
My love for you is stronger than anyone's will to live.

Your my beautiful rose, my sakura.

Eh that's all I feel like posting for now.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Dec 30, 2008)

Just send it to some girl already


----------



## Kyoya (Dec 30, 2008)

Hm...Already did I wrote all my ex-girlfriends poetry so I have quite a bit.


----------



## Sen (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, those are so romantic.  

The first is probably my favorite, it's so sweet.   The second flows the best IMO, although I think the third one is really good too.

Overall, they're just amazing.  Any girl would be luck to have those written for her.


----------



## Kyoya (Dec 30, 2008)

My heart's compass

A heart is like a compass,
Always spinning trying to find and pin point the one you love,

Anger,
Sadness,
Greed,

Creates fake loves to throw your compass off path,
Yet no matter what everyone's compass finds their true love.

*AND*

Once upon her.

I have to keep moving, staying away from my memories.

I have to never stop and look behind me.

Move, move damn it, I keep telling myself this as I freeze in my own fear.

Run, runaway very far and don't stop.

No matter how hard I try to move I stand still staring at it.

I stare at her, lying on the ground.

Blood spilled all over her dress.

In the dim light you can see the slash on her throat.

She was dead, I was standing over her dead body staring.

I keep saying to myself, this didn't happen.

This didn't happen; this didn't happen, there is no way this could happen.

It must be a joke, but than I realized it wasn't a joke she was dead.

Water flowed from my eyes as if they were faucets.

I started to hate myself for her death.

I swore revenge on her murderer.

I shall kill her murderer.

*
Thanks Sen.*

Sen:

Julie you are so kind, so calm, so loving.

Your words are like water to fish, so heavenly and sweet.

Your kindness shines through the darkest hearts, setting souls free.

Your beauty is unmatched, though you are similar to a rose.

Your thorns can make people bleed, but your beauty can stun people as well.

Julie, The Loving Rose.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Jan 3, 2009)

I really like your poetry Serveta...it is romantic and sweet. I like the 1st and 2nd poems the best.


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks I tried my best.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 4, 2009)

wow serveta,these are preety good,are they your composition?
can i have a go?this is my first one i hope ull like it,i wrote some lyrics before,but never poetry,tell me what u think

You make me laugh when i am crying
you make me blush when i am dying
you can take it all away
far away from me

here are some other lyrics don't think theyr poetry:

i tried to tell u
but u don't listen
now im gone
and u are missing
___________________
smart enough
to make you crazy
dumb enough
to leave you behind
___________________
You think your good?
well im not crying
You wish i would
but i'm not dying
____________________
if u want me to stop posting just tell me theyr not good


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 4, 2009)

It's short and simple, not  bad, you should keep the rythem of it going for the poem.

The lyrics are, not too bad.
Keep working at it.

Yes, these are just old poems to ex-girlfriends.
I have more professional writing, from freelance.


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 9, 2009)

The sadness in my heart never healed when you told me to leave.
I missed you as I left, remembering your laugh, your beautiful smile.
In the end I didn't change and I lost you once again.
Dreams never come true....yet I still wish for you.


----------



## Sen (Jan 10, 2009)

That's so beautiful and sad~ 

Great job. <3


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 10, 2009)

Whiter than the snow, yet sweeter than sugar.
Your love for your woman and man is amazing.
Fighting against the world you stood tall revealing your differences to us all.
Hide your heart and feelings and show everyone your shining bright power.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 11, 2009)

Our life is filled with strike
Inconceivable sadness and unbelievable madness
Yet out of the great Box comes a reason to hope
For faith is omnipresent


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2009)

Quick haiku from T:

Blades grinding fiercely
Other fruits fate befalls me
Please taste this smoothie


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 11, 2009)

Hm... you both have good add ons ^ ^

Good job, on both,.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool poems


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks....here's a interesting poem I managed to squeeze out.

Shadows stalking me as vultures stalking dead prey.
My light disappears as I feel the sand in my wounds.
My crimson blood dripping behind me in the sand.
My light has finally disappeared and I am surrounded by darkness.
My soul slowly slips away as my breathing starts to stop.

bit sadistic I know.


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2009)

^Still, it's very beautiful in a haunting kind of way. <3

All the poems are amazing you guys.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool story bro


----------



## KawpyNinja (Jan 13, 2009)

I wish i was a cloud
no worries in this world and its desitiny laid out in front of him by the wind
only one direction to go and he knows it well
he does not fight the wind but moves along with it for he knows what his true purpose is
and he lets the wind and the sky help him achieve his true goal
i wish i was a cloud.


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 21, 2009)

Not too bad Ninja.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Jan 22, 2009)

Serveta said:


> Not too bad Ninja.



y thank you...the result of a depressing day


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 25, 2009)

My latest poem.

I want to protect you everytime I'm with you.
I want be by your side, until the end.
I want to hold you and never let go.
Even if it ment sacrficing my life, I gladly give it for you.
When I see you I can't stop smiling, and when you leave I want to cry.
I really do care about you, your my rose.


----------



## ShadowTeady (Jan 28, 2009)

Wooooooooooooooooow awesome i love them all  pek

Serveta you are awesome in this  

And you guys all have great poems pek


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's poem I put alot of thought and emotion into it.
It's about my mood at the moment and well yea a woman I can't seem to get out of my mind.


I just want see you smile one last time.
Your lips glimmering in the light as I slowly kiss you.
The sweet smell of your hair and warm breath on the back of my neck.
I died ninety nine times trying to not love you, yet this one time.
I can't seem to sleep to stay still every time I close my eyes a image of you appears.
I can't forget you, your on my mind like crazy.
So this is what we call true love?
I think I finally found the one I died for, I just want you one last time.
I love you.


----------



## ShadowTeady (Jan 29, 2009)

It is awesome (another awesome one )  

It seems sad and emotional still great one ^-^ 

Great job


----------



## KawpyNinja (Jan 29, 2009)

Serveta said:


> Here's poem I put alot of thought and emotion into it.
> It's about my mood at the moment and well yea a woman I can't seem to get out of my mind.
> 
> 
> ...




i like it...i love you too..lol jk jk


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 30, 2009)

lol yea.

I'll continue writing poetry as long as there are beautiful single women around.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Jan 30, 2009)

~lost~

lost in the infinite darkness
searching for that light 
for all it seems
light itself has never existed
tis but an forgotten memory
or a made up tale
that light i finally came upon it
only to find out
twas a nearly burnt out candle
left by another lost one.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 6, 2009)

My Haiku




injuries matter

NOT, if it means falling for

you forevermore.


----------



## Leah (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow those are great! I really liked this one!




Serveta said:


> My latest poem.
> 
> I want to protect you everytime I'm with you.
> I want be by your side, until the end.
> ...


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 15, 2009)

I have to say, I LOVE all your poems, Serveta,

so romantic pek


----------



## Kyoya (Feb 19, 2009)

King of Hell

I fight for my title.
King, The King of Hell.
I lost my title once, and it felt as though I lost part of myself.
In the past I slit throats of those who betrayed me or went in my way.
I became ruthless never caring about anyone.
Than I lost him, I changed.
And now I threw away the past to start over.
Only to be disliked by all.
Trying to be kind, nice, is so unusual for me.
Here I go again walking down the path of blood shed with shadows flocking around my soul.
Waiting for me to give up and die.

Simple Love

I killed a man for loving you.
I went to jail for loving you.
When I see you with another man it drives me crazy.
I want to protect you not lose you.
To love you not hate you.


Lust of the Devil

My lust for blood starts to rise.
My arms start to shake in excitement.
The expression on my face changes.
My palms start sweating in anticipation.
The pistol shaking in my left hand.
The blood soaked Katana in right.

Should I slit his throat or blow his head off.


^ New poems


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 19, 2009)

A little different this time, but it's pretty awesome~nano desu.


----------



## Xion (Feb 20, 2009)

God I love poetry.

We need people to continue submitting poems and make this thread into a poetry super thread. 

I'm sure mine would win. 

My poems are always the best.
Always better than the rest.
All the rest can go fuck off.
Because my poems will knock your block off.

 That was the poetry equivalent of being drawn-and-quartered.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 20, 2009)

if you were to check her back
you would c that she had no wings
funny though for the reason that
my mother always told me angels were born with them.


----------



## Kyoya (Mar 28, 2009)

Now that I'm single I can write again.

*3rd Rose*

By a rare chance we met.
I fell in love with you after our first date when our lips first met.
Even though we had many fights we still held each other's hearts.
We accept each other's love, anger, and all of our sorrow.
Even now my heart is beating for you.
Though we are no longer together my heart belong to you and my soul aches for your love once again.

Forever and Ever Babe.


----------



## Tyger (Mar 28, 2009)

full of emotion...

it was wonderful


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 28, 2009)

Serveta said:


> Here's a old one of my poems.
> 
> Crimson Roses
> 
> ...





Serveta said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Here's another one:
> 
> ...


I want more of these.  *subscribes*


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 28, 2009)

*Red like Blood*

We
Walk into the night;
Blind, without light.
Though we walk under a crimson sun.

It
Contorts when we look away;
Never the same shape, does it stay.
As we walk under the crimson sun.

I
Turn my back from the path;
Never see it, until at last:
I walk into the crimson sun.


----------



## Kyoya (Mar 28, 2009)

*Which life?*

I became a pirate, because of a death.
I became a killer because of a death.
I became a solider because of a death.
I became a poet because of love.

Love Vs. Revenge Vs. Blood Rage.
Who will win this epic battle inside me.
My demons seeking blood, the child in me seeking revenge.
Or the man in me seeking the love of that woman once again.

Which life will this man choose.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 28, 2009)

Something my friend wrote for lulz 

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I wanted you to know
That I love you
But roses have fallen
and violets are dead
as well as including
your thick minded head.


----------



## Kyoya (Mar 28, 2009)

Love is like a rose, with too much water it wilts, with too little water it wilts.
Yes water is love for another.


----------



## AhkaofNeutral (Mar 29, 2009)

Rain and Blood

Sitting here in the rain
Not this, but something else is my bane

I have a feeling
That the life around us is sealing

I...don't know what
But something is happening

I feel it in my blood
That is my body's flood

I just know something ain't right
It's just a pocketful of blight

I feel the grip of it
I just try to ignore
Like a bottemless pit....
Sigh... what a bore

So I try to sleep
Within the deep

I drift off silently....


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 30, 2009)

_Shadow_
I feel his breath fan across my lips.
I reach out for him but I find nothing.

His body calls out to me.
I try to answer but only hear silent.

A heartbeat is heard in the distance.
I turn to look for it but it is to far away.

At night when I walk in my dreams
A Shadow follows.

You are my light, my sound, my touch, my desire.
My Shadow


----------



## standing (Mar 31, 2009)

Great poetry with high emotional appeal. Remembering my first love


----------



## Kyoya (Mar 31, 2009)

I truly love how this thread has become a ground for everyone to speak their individual poems.

Maybe it should be pinned hahahaha./


----------



## kizuna (Apr 2, 2009)

my favourite poetry is mostly stuff from the first world war, and by william blake. i write stuff myself, as well as lyrics for the songs (which i also write).

why do people think that if you write or like poetry that you must be an emo?  i find that funny. they're obviously not opening their mind to the art and care that goes into the structure of poetry...

and i'm loving the poems you guys are posting!


----------



## Dash (Apr 2, 2009)

This is one of the first ones I've done. 

*Three letters*

Nothing has more meaning

nothing is more true

than the words

of I Love You.



those eight letters mean the world

and do things to the heart

its strange how much only 8 letters can do

it could rip somebody apart



only 8 letters

and only 3 words.

only 1 heart

no running back words.



so when u say those words

mean them from your heart.

just remember to mean those words

n mean them from the very start.



so just take that in consideration

know that this is true.

nothing is more important than

the words of I Love You.

-----------------

I'll post more tomorrow.


----------



## standing (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Poetry, highly applauded and enjoyed your beautiful words... Thanks for the good work, buddy. Keep it UP... The light moments are much required.


----------



## kizuna (Apr 3, 2009)

the following excerpt is taken from a song i wrote at the beginning of last year. there are seven songs in total, but i like this one. it just kinda happened...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Part IV - Addiction

teasing and fighting and playing you down
twisting you, turning you round and around
pulling and breaking you, beating you up
dragging you skywards, giving you love (1/2 needs full)

such sweet pain, such bitter bliss
the soothing hurt, the tearing kiss
i'll give you all, i'll give you nothing
you chose me, you made me something
i'll give you all, we'll rise above
you chose me, so this is love

bleeding and spitting at your reflection
blind and enlightened by recollection
of a thousand dreams all drowing and dying
giving birth to the tears you are crying

such sweet pain, such bitter bliss.
the tearing hurt, the soothing kiss
i'll give you all, i'll give you nothing
you chose me, you made me something
such sweet pain i press upon you
the soothing hurt you can't undo

caressing and stroking your demons down
soothing and healing, your fever i drown
i'll raise you upwards into the sky
where in heaven together we'll die

such pain, such bliss
the hurt, the kiss
giving all, giving nothing
choosing something
so sweet, so bitter
tearing, soothing
for you, for you
make me something

make me, make me...

?Rebecca Hill 2008


----------



## Dash (Apr 3, 2009)

^That was awesome! Sounded like a real pro there dude 



standing said:


> Great Poetry, highly applauded and enjoyed your beautiful words... Thanks for the good work, buddy. Keep it UP... The light moments are much required.



Thanks! 

Here's a new one. Its still a little nooby and needs work.

I miss you so very much,
I've never thought about someone so much.

I lay in bed and think of you every night,
I just want to keep you within sight.

I reach for your hands in my dreams,
It will take a lifetime to reach them, it seems

My love for you grows day by day
My heart aches cause your so far away

I walk thousands of miles in the cold dark light
I keep walking cause i know the end of the road
is you shinning so bright.

I finally see you, i see your face
my heart skips a beat and starts to race

you come near me and you give me your hand
and that's when i know that it's only you
that understands.


----------



## kizuna (Apr 3, 2009)

who was the first comment aimed at?

oh, that one's really good! the last line though... if you're aiming for the whole thing to rhyme, then for the last line, 'you who can understand' would be better... but then that wouldn't fit in with the overall beat of the poem... difficult... but it's your poem  and i like it.


----------



## Kyoya (Apr 4, 2009)

A poem for any beautiful women.

My love takes form of a rose, a rose that I present to you.
Once you accept my rose it blooms beautifully like my love for you.
I always stare into your eyes, because it's as staring into the sky watching the stars.
Such a beautiful gaze you have, just like the stars.
My love never wilts, even though it takes form of a rose, just a fraction of the love I give you is all it needs to stay beautiful and blooming.

Yes you are my rose, my love, my life.


----------



## Kyoya (Apr 12, 2009)

I was once a drifter with no friends, always alone.
I met people and I started to open up, but I gained power, and I changed.
I became what one's would call a demon doing whatever needed to win and live.
Fighting, cheating, stealing, lying.
Than he died, I entered true darkness from there I met her who showed me a light, but my ways drove her away, sending me into darkness once again.
From there I developed my own light, using the past as the past and working towards my future, on my own.

As no long the demon, but the man.


----------



## Kyoya (Apr 20, 2009)

A drifter died today, no longer a man he could ever be. 
When he died today he left behind his sins, finally he's free.
He smiled and laughed as he took his own life.
He wishes everyone could have heard him mutter I'm sorry as he died.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 20, 2009)

The light in my soul
glows ever so brightly
the love in my heart
grows ever so kindly
and now I see, a grander stage
where I see life in a new page
and there i will live freely
up to the end of my days


i tried


----------



## Sen (Apr 20, 2009)

Beautiful poems


----------



## Leah (Apr 20, 2009)

All of them are great!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks, i like serveta's a lot


----------



## Kyoya (Apr 21, 2009)

That once warm glow you brought the room is now gone.
That light you brought to my life is now gone.
The happiness that once existed disappeared with you.
Yes that's right you took my heart with you.
A shattered heart is in your hand, and in my chest is that gaping hole you left.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 25, 2009)

EPIC


----------



## Kyoya (Apr 27, 2009)

*Shadow Of Past*

The past sneaks up on me as if shadows in the day.

Every where I look I see images of the past haunting me like my shadows.

Slowly the shadows flock together to form a image, the image of the man whose life I took.

As the image of shadow asch head's towards me I fall to my knees, wondering why of all people I would see him.

The shadow of Asch than reaches his arms out and holds me as I'm on the ground, all you can see is me on my knees and my shadowing holding me as if a person was there.


----------



## Kyoya (Apr 28, 2009)

*Grey Rose*

I call alot of women close to me a rose, often giving them colors of roses I seen and grown.
And than handing them that colored rose.

I was called a grey rose recently.
I never heard or seen this rose, and well my ex. gave me a nice picture of it.

The grey rose meaning according to her and myself:

A rose that doesn't exist, yet its real.
A rose that exists only when another rose wishes it to be real.
This rose is not a ghost, nor fake.
Grey Rose is just a rose lost within time, bound to this world by it's past and future.
If this rose where to lose the one rose that created the reason for it to exist this rose would no longer bloom such a dark color, but wilt away in the wind.

The grey rose exists to protect others, for others.

Such a cruel fate eh?


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Apr 28, 2009)

Deep


----------



## Rainney (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow~ That's so pretty. 
I love how it just paints a whole picture in your head. Very well written.


----------



## Sen (Apr 29, 2009)

It is pretty, bit sad too ;__;  But amazing job  <3


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 29, 2009)

Epic poems, the people have spoken


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2009)

oh pizza pizza, thou art sexy
with cheese, garlic and pepperoni
your ham is greasy but its okay
everytime I taste it, it makes my day

pek


----------



## Aphrodite (May 2, 2009)

awesome poem.. mmmmmmmmmmm makes me want some pizza  pek


----------



## Brian (May 2, 2009)

Nagatofreak said:


> oh pizza pizza, thou art sexy
> with cheese, garlic and pepperoni
> your ham is greasy but its okay
> everytime I taste it, it makes my day
> ...



very poetic you've mangaged to captured the beauty of stuffing ones face with pizza


----------



## Sen (May 2, 2009)

Nagatofreak said:


> oh pizza pizza, thou art sexy
> with cheese, garlic and pepperoni
> your ham is greasy but its okay
> everytime I taste it, it makes my day
> ...



Very cute poem  <3


----------



## Kyoya (May 2, 2009)

Nice Mike.


----------



## Kyoya (May 3, 2009)

*"Love and Suffering"*(Titled By Miss Julie)

This pain in my chest, it's my heart pounding.
My mind is confused, thousands of thoughts flowing through.
My muscles are tightened, My anger is now my power.
When I go to punch you, I freeze up.
That furious punch full of my haterd and pain than becomes a hug.
I hold you as your blade pierces my heart, 
As the blood seeps from my wound, I smile and look into your eyes.
I wanted to kill you so bad for the whole you left in me, for leaving me all these years.
For making me suffer as you sat back and watched from the shadows.
But than when I actually confronted you my will was unshattered, it wasn't until we faced off.
As I'm holding you you removed your blade from my chest, and doing so blood gushes forth.
You kiss my lips as you turn around and leave again, as I fall I mutter I love you.
You turn around and smile saying " I know, that's why I put you out of your suffering and pain."


----------



## Sen (May 3, 2009)

Oh wow, what an intense poem   It's so nice too, very well-written, but sad too.  Great job <3


----------



## Pan-on (May 3, 2009)

As a piece of advice, I would say to look up rythem and meter. This does not flow as it just a series of sentances one after the other.


----------



## Kyoya (May 3, 2009)

Ah well my poetry is a interesting way of writing.

It's a common mix between poetry and emotion writing.
Rythem and meter aren't intended in this style of free writing.

No flow is needed, with this style of writing you take your emotions and place them in words than sort them into sentences that form paragraphs.

Also I title it as poetry, due to not everyone being a writing major able to tell the difference between the thousands of different writing styles, that are mixes between, japan, latin, and american. Being a mix of these three main styles I use the term poetry to explain the common meaning behind the words. It's not the way the words are placed, but the meaning behind the words that opens the minds path.


----------



## Pan-on (May 3, 2009)

hmm well you are entitled to your own opinion on what you create of course.

However disregarding flow is in my opinion a mistake no matter what style you are writing in.

he did this.
he did that.
this happend.
that happend.

People don't talk or think in this manner and it comes across jarring and just does not sound good.

as for the meaning coming across, well that can be said of all writing which is not completely shallow and as far as I can see this is quite obvious in the effect it is going for and does not have many levels of hidden meaning.

Really, what you can do is try reading it out, stopping where the sentances end to see how it sounds.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2009)

dude
Serveta been doing this for years professionally.
he created this style, so he could influence others
into writing through thought poetry

just a lil tidbit for you

he sure got you riled up


----------



## Tyrael (May 3, 2009)

That hardly makes him above criticism.


----------



## Kyoya (May 3, 2009)

I agree, but I perfer any criticism through vistor messages, this thread is for people to post their poetry without getting judged openly, more as a stepping stone for people to start writing again.

Criticism should be done through vistor messages, to not scare away those who want to write again and have people judge it, but not get their work criticized the moment it's posted.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2009)

@ Tyrael:

yep, but if you impose a certain order upon another, it would obviously wont make sense

since each order is their own measure


----------



## Pan-on (May 3, 2009)

Nagatofreak said:


> dude
> Serveta been doing this for years professionally.
> he created this style, so he could influence others
> into writing through thought poetry
> ...



professionially? As in getting paid for it? Because that is the definition of professional.

As for getting riled up, not really, however the fact that he is getting nothing but praise for his work is bad, leads to a lack of improvement which bad for anyone.

a constructive critic > nothing but praise.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2009)

Anon said:


> professionially? As in getting paid for it? Because that is the definition of professional.
> 
> As for getting riled up, not really, however the fact that he is getting nothing but praise for his work is bad, leads to a lack of improvement which bad for anyone.
> 
> a constructive critic > nothing but praise.



hmmm, good point, it does help more

but like I said, if its a different style than that of what your imposing

also, Serveta is a former writer ^ ^


----------



## Kyoya (May 3, 2009)

Yeah I was a freelance writer for years, but not the point.

It's not my work.
This thread is meant for everyone to post their work and get praise for it, than constructive criticism within vistor messages.

To praise for writing even the simplest haiku or thought poetry.
Than help to make that writing even better, this thread is meant to show praise within criticism. 

I understand what your saying, which is fine just please refrain from trying to argue or insult people within the thread, anything negative above simple criticism is meant for Vistor messages.


----------



## Tyrael (May 3, 2009)

Nagatofreak said:


> hmmm, good point, it does help more
> 
> but like I said, if its a different style than that of what your imposing
> 
> also, Serveta is a former writer ^ ^



But criticism is recognising the difference in tastes and styles. He's not imposing anything, merely offering alternative ideas.


----------



## Pan-on (May 3, 2009)

fine, although someone who is not willing to let others see critics of their work in the open will have difficulty getting anywhere writing. But do what you like.

Although if I may ask, what exactly is a freelance writer?


----------



## Kyoya (May 3, 2009)

And I understand, thank you.

I'll explain through Vistor messages, I hate to see this thread covered further in non necessary posts.


----------



## kizuna (May 9, 2009)

*"Poor face," I whispered...*

He couldn't believe
The thing I had done.
His eyes were wide
Unspeaking, his tongue.

Yet I still smoothed o'er
His deep marred skin,
Loving the touch of it
Because it was him.​



i came up with this a few minutes ago, after a conversation between myself and another NF member 

it's kinda supposed to be about the shock and disbelief i believe a lot of people experience when someone truly reaches out to them. all those years of snide comments and self-scrutiny can warp our perceptions of ourselves. but others can still truly appreciate you - even if you don't.  obviously the narrator of the story is the one trying to fight against the years and years of negativity around the person she loves. it could be a he, i suppose...

i hope it's short, bitter-sweet and poignant.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2009)

haha, that was really cool


----------



## Kyoya (May 10, 2009)

That was really good Alixa,


*End*

People are brought into this world by science or the love of two people.
They than live their lives being trash or something worthy to earn the right being called human, but in the end they die and decompose in the ground.
Trash or Worthy in the end your going to die, that is one fact we can not change.
Science has taught us the world moves one way, and that you may take different paths there, but in the end your will die and decompose like a dead animal on the side of the road you too will become food for worms.

Life is short and sweet, death is eternal. 
You can not reverse death, but you can create life.

We are all just ants working away, just to die a meaningless death in the end.
Hero or trash your death, will mean nothing in the end, just like your life.
It's sad, but true.

Meaning something during life, is it truly great in the end. 
To become something other than trash.
Death comes in several forms, sometimes fast, sometimes slow.

Either way, prove me wrong.
Become a god.
A god of death, and stop this boring cycle.


----------



## Sen (May 13, 2009)

Alixa- Great job 

Serveta- You too 

Rather sad though, but it's nicely written. :3


----------



## Kyoya (May 22, 2009)

Eh, other post your poems and lyrics.

I quit writing.


----------



## Dash (Jun 22, 2009)

This thread needs to be bumped.


----------



## Kyoya (Jun 28, 2009)

A woman's touch drives a man crazy as she slips her hand down his pants he starts to grin as he slowly sucks on her....my bad wrong type of writing.


----------



## Kyoya (Jul 3, 2009)

Hahaha, It seems loneliness can kill me after all.
Living life without regret and too the fullest, woman after woman.
Working as hard as I can till I passout.
Life is just so damn short, yet in the end we all die some faster pace than others, just like the rat race of life.
Hahaha don't live your life in a cage, atleast when you die, smile or laugh your way to heaven or hell.
What do we all live for, but nothing, A woman, A job, A life.
All simple things, even the fun ones come to a end, like a good anime/manga that has you hooked I suppose life can be seen like that.
Doesn't matter if your rich, poor, asian, white, just life your life.
Try not making wrongs, try following your own path, to your own beat.
Like in TTGL Don't believe in the me that believes in you.
Believe in the you that believes in me that believes in yourself.
Hahaha this writing, may not be freelance, or poetry, more like a collection of thoughts from a dead man, but try opening your ears to others while seeing that there is always more than one truth.
We only live once right, so do your best to not die with regrets, not saying you have to make up for every wrong you ever done, but do your best to not go down the path that I or others follow, create your own path with your own heart, mind, body and soul whether woman or man this is a path we all must take one day.
I dare you to start doing things your too shy to do, or to start being nicer, basically take the stick out of your ass and let loose for a moment to feel everything life offers, yet stay slow enough to smell the sweet scent of roses.
Never die in vain or pathetically, whether cancer or shot in the head live strong and proudly and remember whether I known you for a second, minute, year your my friend and as long as I'm alive you'll always have one true friend.

End.
Yeah I had to mention roses, they are a weakness of mine espc. red roses, because the first woman I ever loved. 
She use to give me a red rose everyday I saw her from her garden.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 3, 2009)

Talking of roses, here's a poem I wrote a few months ago called:

*Rosa*

Her lungs looked all furry in the light, before
they closed her up tight.
I stared and stared all night,
then slipped inside.

Noone around:
only glass covered eyes,
pallid cheeks and bleached hair;
echoes of sacred sighs.

I pulled the plug.
No matter.

I slipped into the toilet, not to take
off my face, for once. 
The metal clattered.
No sorry to be sorry for.

I watched the blade all the way into
my wrist, flicked up a vein and held tight.
All night.


----------



## ShadowTeady (Jul 3, 2009)

Cool poems you guys ^-^ 

I didn't like the one your wrote serveta about the lips and whatever >.<


----------



## Sen (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice poems 

Both of them are very pretty.  I love the positive ending in Serveta's.  The ending in Jonty's is sad, but it still is a great poem imo. :3


----------



## Kyoya (Jul 4, 2009)

In loneliness I sink down into deeper depths as if standing in quicksand smiling as I look up towards the sky I slowly sink into nothing.
 For years I had friends come and go, willing to give their lives and free time to be with me during time of need returning the favor, merely doing what I did for them.
I started to realize, friendship, relationships are what I truly desire, though I been alone my whole life, in the end I realize this is what I always truly wanted to be surronded by friends I can trust and a woman I can love.


----------



## Kyoya (Jul 6, 2009)

Pushing those I love away I slowly sink into that dark sad loneliness again swallowed up by my own selfishness, fear and madness I slowly go insane everyday forgetting those I cared about and lost.

Like a mass murders dream I go on a rampage destroying whatever is in my sight until I see my roses I got to destroy them, but stop. Something so delicate, yet strong, beautiful, yet dying....I thought roses are like the people I love.

I regain myself only to be called trash or useless or a demon just to sink into the pit of sadness again, each time someone puts their arm out to rescue me, I bite them like a wolf making them hurt inside. A curse I call it, to have so many gifts yet waste them because the haunting of the past will never cease and the pain in my heart will never stop.

Each and every time I fall in love for a woman I lose them to my curse, the curse of the black heart that hurts whoever touches it. I try to change, I change, but in the end I never can find that one woman whose hand can hold my heart while bearing the pain.
__________________


----------



## Cronos (Jul 6, 2009)

these people don't appreciate your work..

they don't rep you enough


----------



## Kyoya (Jul 6, 2009)

Eh I suck at poetry lol

^ ^ plus not in it for rep.

Just to express feelings and have other express their writing here.


----------



## Kyoya (Jul 7, 2009)

Maturity, Clear head, Spirit Ablaze we all get angry at things our friends due, yet in the end we forgive them, why?

Because we know hey may or may not mean well, shit happens, and it's always best to move on.

Hatred only burdens for than relives, what if we can't take back our words from our furious state or depressed state, making empty promises.
I myself just do my best to patch the annoying wounds I create or receive and move on trying to make sure it doesn't happen again.

Love, friendship, happiness everyone needs these.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 8, 2009)

Drug

As I inject myself with your sweet poison

Blood freezes in my veins

My breath turns a vague memory of the living

My eyes close themselves

And I endure the feeling, that feeling

That you spread in me, filling me with your poisonous love

I tried to quit, so many times

I tried to tell you to go, to leave me

But as I drink the poison from your lips

Everything I wanted to say becomes a memory...

(not written for someone in particular)


----------



## Kyoya (Jul 8, 2009)

Hm, not bad for a young bulgarian girl.
JK, but I like it ^ ^


----------



## Kyoya (Jul 26, 2009)

Heart Break:

I told myself it last forever, 
We promised our mind, body and soul to each other.
In the end we lost what meant the most to each other, our love.

Heart broke and angry we said things we regret later, just to appease the anger of the moment.


----------



## Dash (Jul 30, 2009)

Good to see your back Serveta. 

Amazing poems everyone, keep them coming. I need to start writing again myself.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

Hahaha! Here's one that just came to me! A few minutes ago, actually.


The subtle rains fall
under the gales of a new day
shimmering as leaves in the twilight.
The noise, drowns out the voices
of the bustling city, while gently
cleansing the earth of all souls
who are consumed with hatred
and strife in their hearts.
May you rest in peace. 

I could use some feedback. Remember that this isn't perfect, but it just came to me on the spot, so...


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2009)

My dreams soak on the covers and leave a print of rainbow ink
They pour upon the room floor and the roaches gather to drink
They begin to taste the thoughts that I see when I look at you
So they climb into your covers, nibble at your face, and form something new.



Just something a wrote a few minutes ago, thought I'd post it to see if anyone likes it.


----------



## Kyoya (Aug 3, 2009)

Not too bad peoples


A shining light entered my life, Something so sweet yet bright.
A woman's bright light sent to a man's dieing life made his life turn so bright.
Love of a demon, love of a dork, two opposite factors bound together by love.
What will be the fate of these two new shining lights.


----------



## Kyoya (Aug 4, 2009)

Act of Kindness

When I die, will you cry over my soul.
*When I smile as I fall I laugh and tell you I'll be back I promise.
Time passes and days come and go.
*You think back about my last promise, and the day before.
*I tell you I'm going to die and goodbye,
*you tell me I'll live and hello.
*This is just an act of kindness, to let you know my time is up.
*Remember his promise you think, as tears flow from your eyes.
*He'll be back, he promised you tell yourself.


----------



## Itadakimasu00 (Aug 6, 2009)

A POETRY THREAD! Yes, yes, yes!
Okay,
Can I post amazing poems by masters here or is this just for our work?
Shall I start a new thread. . . Oh too late I think I will.

Imma call it 
"(Poetry) Inspirational Verse"

Come share your favorites and get exposed to other people's


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 7, 2009)

Hahaha! Here's another one that just came to me.

The somber rains pour 
from the twilit sky,
darkened by an expanse of gray
releasing sorrow onto the masses.
I watch from the shadows,
awaiting the day I finally
may rest in peace.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, I guess since all my poetry threads died I'll put something in here. I wrote this last night in a drunken haze of Conan O'Brien and dark chocolate:


If only for a moment, I could be by your side,
I'd live my life a happy man, full of love and pride.
I'd wake up every morning, thanking God each day,
I'd live my life without regret, and happy I could stay.
If just one moment out of my whole life, I could be with you,
It would last me for eternity; I promise that is true.

Never would I look back and cry over what might have been,
Not once would I doubt my choice to stay with you, thick or thin.

For that one moment I'd be complete, Heaven brought to light,
No Hell could ever bring me down from my soaring height.
I don't know how else to prove to you what I say is true,
My entire life, my everything, I'd give it up for you.
It would not be a sacrifice, but something I gladly give,
And in return I could be so happy, so long as I should live.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice poems you guys. Here's another of mine that I just thought of.

Why must the heart be 
so horribly feeble?
Emotion, a creation for
simple expression. 
Why must I turn to 
what shall never assist
me in my quest for 
my dreams?


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 15, 2009)

A poem I wrote for my English Lit class:

_Cherry Blossoms_

Feather light wings falling softly, inflamed with shades of pink 
and laced with white satin and gold.
Pastel hues lining the streams, intertwining with the breeze and
caressing the sky with its velvet-like petals.
Swaying elegantly, acting like a subtle but beautiful lullaby,
and inducing summertime slumber. 
Raising flowers, painted like porcelain perfection.


----------



## Kyoya (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow good job guys, nice poetry and good job keeping this thread alive.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

I have finally found you poetry thread.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes! Another Chance to post another of my poems! 
Here's two for good measure.

The subtle rains,
pouring across a
blank, empty sky,
drown out the voices,
leaving only a somber,
melancholy gray
filled with sorrows
and pain. 

Flames roared
across the desert sky
the heat killing any
solitary being in its wake.
The beast bellows,
flapping gargantuan wings,
while men sing its praises.
Rapture and song filled
every street and town,
while they were all
burned alive.


----------



## Necro?sthete (Aug 23, 2009)

Light dims, night begins… I am truly unaware of who wins?
Victory irrelevant, failure irrelevant, logic desecrates.. Misery ensues
Conclusion lacking climax, repercussions lacking crime…

Hate to weak…
Love to seek…
Sorrow to distant…
Contempt arid…
Solution is none…
Love so humours…

The horror, the illness, the rhymes, the failure, the beauty

What is flawed? what is perfected…? What is remembered…?
I am the purpose, I am the perfection… I am the flaw and I am the failure…
Who is the weak… who is the loathed…?
For I am the existence I cease to believe…

Her death is my perfection… her death is my failure… her death is my creation…
Mother your gone…


----------



## Kyoya (Aug 30, 2009)

Life is merely that road we all take, but only few are chosen to die.
Tears are merely water with minerals flowing from your eyes like faucets.
Death is merely short and sweet nothing is absolute, people can always come back from death, the only question is how many times can your will save you.

Tills a woman so sweet, her body is a simple treat, one that makes you crave like a kid in a candy store I feel every time I see her.

A rose of love a rose of chocolate a rose of beauty, she drives me crazy being with other men, but when she's alone talking to me it's as if I have the world in my hand just to present it to her.

Bit random, silly, and eccentric she grows on you like vines on a tree.
Besides her beauty her personality is amazing like stars in the sky a chat with her will get you lost in her life and in the end when you say goodbye you never want to say it, but she just made your day and you hope she'll contact you again.


As we lay down she gently starts kissing the back of my neck as she gets on top of me I stat unbuttoning her shirt, she starts biting my neck passionately. I toss her shirt across the room as her ample breasts show from her sexy bra.


 When you left.
You left behind a gaping hole in my heart, but even worse you left behind your memory.
Every room I walked into had a lingering scent of you, every time I closed my eyes I pictured us kissing.
I have to distract myself, just to not remember the time we made love or even hung out.
The painful memories harm my brain, and soul, along with that gaping hole in my heart.
Even now this fool aches for your constant love, like a puppy that gets kicked by it's young master only to come back for more.
Your my heroine, my drug, I'm addicted to you and everything about you.
The time when we aren't together is spent thinking about you.
Whether at work, sleeping, or relaxing your always on my mind, worrying, loving, caring.
This painful memories, brings a smile to my face, along with tears.



Like a unwanted shadow
Constantly coming and wandering off again
I watch over her.
Gently holding her heart with one hand
As I take lives with the other
Slowly I disappear into the shadows
Carefully leaving behind no trails of the love I once had for her.
The heart I gave her has long been forget, and rotted away
Leaving only a faint memory behind.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 30, 2009)

The tears plummet down my face
grimacing in pure pain,
while I weep, at the stone
beneath which my beloved lies.
There are flowers; dead in the moonlight,
I slowly waste away, as I so writhe
within my extreme thoughts.
I still cry, when I try and remember
everything that we did.
But, now, I can simply give in to my
sorrow and embrace it for what it is,
Allow it to envelop me. 
My life has shattered because of it,
yet I feel bettered by it.
Now the rain has begun to pour,
and I can simply watch as my tears
fade away, into the endless rain.


----------



## Kyoya (Sep 2, 2009)

Sadness of my heart,
Pain of my memories
As I say goodbye to her.
I wish she stay, and it could be like old times.
As I walk away, I want to run back.
Things changed and we are no longer walking the same path


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 2, 2009)

Exquisite memories fade,
unto the everchanging light
deep within my heart.

It's not your fault.
No, it is alone mine
without just cause.

I fight these shadows
for one day you shall return.
Return home, where you belong.

Here in my heart.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 3, 2009)

I guess there is no harm of me posting mine. 

_"THERE IS  A WIND THAT SOOTHS THE SKIN
THERE IS A WIND THAT KISSES THE KIN
THERE IS A WIND THAT SINGS WITH TREES
THERE IS A WIND AND IT'S NOT ME



I AM THE WIND THAT CUTS AND BLEEDS
I AM THE WIND THAT MURDERS AND FEEDS
I AM THE WIND THAT CRYS AND SCREAMS
I AM THE WIND AND I AM FREE"​_


Got the inspiration from the Nightmare Before chrsitmas line "_I am the wind blowing through your hair_"


----------



## Piccolo inactive (Sep 12, 2009)

with the exception of RYT
the poetry in thie thread is very two dimensional
some pretty words are used, and some simple rhyming schemes
i guess you could call that poetry

but to make poetry that ensnares readers the words musn't only pretty, but ellegant
or perhaps fierce

the majority of poems in here lack strong substance
they may tell a story or express a feeling, but they do not capture my intrest
they do not entice
Successful poems will make a person feel and sense something, and often create a vision
i feel as i read these i am just looking at words on a page


Eevihl's poetry flows well, and even though it has a simple rhyme, i can not guess what the next line will say, unlike the others here

most of you have potential, i encourage you to read a lot of poetry and continue to write

edit: A.S. also deserves recognition, it just needs to be more organized


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 15, 2009)

Here we go. Wrote this out of boredom and lack of other ideas.

Bloodsoaked strings,
hearts filled with pain,
melodies of love and joy,
cold, lifeless corpses,
songs of angelic words,
men, stormed in rain,
happy rhapsodies,
blood slowly trickling,
classic music of gaity,
tears, filled with sorrows,
Tunes from angel's harps,
haunting views of death,
orchestras, singing, playing joyfully,
the stench of rotting humans,
Angels' heavenly choir song,
Death's haunting, eerie scream.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you Piccolo. I think :sweat


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's one of mine. I also posted it in a thread that's just my poetry, so I'd prefer if people comment about this in that one and maybe read and comment about my others. Please? 


*Finding Beauty in a Sea of Masks*

I douse myself
In hard tonic,
Creating a thick film
Permeable only 
By torpedo plumes
And yet, I feel as if I am
A set of Matryoshka dolls
Whose middle doll is missing
I am devoid of a certain innateness,
In a state of regress
When will the nearest multiplier
Show the self beneath
The melted faces 
That stain the pavement?
Their distortions feel like my own attempts
At finding beauty in a sea of masks


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 10, 2009)

^ I love your sea styled work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2009)

I love fish sticks. 


Here's one I just wrote for you poetry pimps:


To Wait

To stop and put your life on hold,
To sit and hope you will be told,
That you are loved; yet you unfold,
A letter that bites with words so bold,
And you are left out in the cold.

Alone you sit while life's unrolled,
You know her love's worth more than gold,
And while you grow bitter and old,
Your hope still burns and so you're sold,
To wait forever; love not annulled.


----------



## Kyoya (Oct 17, 2009)

Pretty good.

I been writing a book, so maybe I'll post previews later in a different thread, and link.

^ ^


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh shit.

Fires of passion burn up inside me as I kiss her beautiful lips our tongues entwine.
We wrap our arms around each other, tightly holding the other so that we may feel each others heart beat with each romantic long kiss.
Our souls combine as we look deep into each others eyes we find true love.
I gently lay her down on the bed and start to...


Yeah getting a bit erotica.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 7, 2010)

You know, you should apply membership in the 18+ section (The Bathhouse) and then create your own thread. Not like I'd mind reading you getting into details in your poetries.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not really much of a poem person like my sister is but they sound pretty nice.


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool, I do believe I'll start writing erotica again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2010)

Erotica poems, huh? Not my cup of tea.

Although I did write this little number for the NF Secret Santa:



Gather round me, at the fire,
Put your Santa hat on,
Snort a little blow, get higher,
And your clothes begone.

Get down, now, your back keep arched,
On your hands and knees,
Drink my egg nog, if you get parched,
Mouth open, don't dare tease.

I'm all hopped up on red bull and blue,
I'm gonna bring the pain,
Don't dare bite down, I'm telling you,
On my candy cane.

Now turn around and brace yourself,
I'm gonna deck your halls,
I'm taking you up to the shelf,
Careful, mind your balls.

And once I'm done here with you, bro,
You'll never, ever guess,
Turn around, and HO HO HO,
I'm Santa, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 8, 2010)

Well I never really wrote poetry, I always called these poetry, because people tend to recognize that name more then it's style.

It's Hikaru Tenken Writing style.

^ ^but the erotica will be stories,


----------



## Tegami (Jan 11, 2010)

-Applause-


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 14, 2010)

Just like the candle lit to bring life to my desk, when will my candle of fate wick burn out.
With the passing of time just like the candle my body wear down over time, melting into nothing. The candle share the fate of having memories, but no soul, I wonder if that candle had a life, would it still be my light, letting it's self burn out for others.

As I watch it's flame wicker with the winds of fate I wonder if my fate will be the same of the candles, to be used, die then tossed.

Maybe this is the fate of those with a bright light.


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 19, 2010)

Eh, here's something from the blues in my lowly soul.

A never ending hole of sadness arises within the pit of his stomach, as he swallow the lies he been fed, tears flow down from his eyes to show the mercy within his soul as his smile shines through the hearts of those lost in sadness.

Death is a sweet, yet sorrowful thing many desire and fear, yet the sad little boy smiles in the face of death to merely say, "I'm not ready to die forever just yet". the boy rightfully smiles and prepares to walk away from the reaper, when the reaper reveals his deathly face to the boy. The boy saw nothing, but his own reflection of the future, the boy had become a man, and now contains the power to make his dreams come true, right or wrong, the boy never fears the future for he will one day break the rules that caused so much sadness to people's hearts.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 19, 2010)

thats beautiful dude, awesome work


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 22, 2010)

What a fool, I don't know what to do tomerrow, or what I'm like, but 
my soul runs deep, as the clouds in the sky fly high, my love soars,  my passion burns insides me, Looking into your eyes in the full moon, your beauty sways, what a beautiful day, as I love you throught the day, smiling in your arms through the night.


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 22, 2010)

Stars in the sky, as I gaze from the woods below, the wind blows he top of the trees.
Barking can be heard in distance, as you stare up into the dark woods you see the bright glimmering lights of the stars, they are shining, just for you.

Stars are just like people, there are bright ones, and some that aren't so bright, when you think this as you look up at the stars with a group of friends in the woods, your mind starts to set, and your functions cease.
you outlook on life is set to a peaceful bliss, and you gaining a greater grasp of the past, and you use it for  the present and future.




[Notes]

been writing a lot of short stories, and this stuff, been really laid back lately, and well music is a greatest desie for me, I'm starting to wake up, piss, go to work, come home, play guitar, chat with you all, watch anime, or hangout with people, then pass out, but either way I involve music, activity, peace of mind, and well laid back.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 22, 2010)

great work man, wonderful scene painted with words


----------



## niteshaeyde (Jan 22, 2010)

hey can i please join the literature department...please


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 22, 2010)

niteshaeyde said:


> hey can i please join the literature department...please


 Your application has been denied,
Now all you've left to do is cry,
And when your heart dries up inside,
All you've left to do is die.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 22, 2010)

When the morose morons get the better of you
You know it's time to leave
you know it's time to kneel
you know it's time to peel
peal out of the flat door on the hole side
The whole sight burnt through you head
Don't dead it be, be it read, in your stead


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 22, 2010)

Comes when a little man you see,
Your phallic member strains to pee,
And when you think you're finally free,
Your mouth is filled up with adee.


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 22, 2010)

cheese is wonderful and breeze makes me want to heeze.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 22, 2010)

Serveta said:


> No, your a disgrace coming into a manly thread of writing, and asking something, disgracing the honor of your family, and making this thread, have 1 shitty post.


Coming from someone with 182 posts in two years it just doesn't have that sting.


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 22, 2010)

Eh, not my fault a certain admin deleted my other account.

Eh, I don't post a lot.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll, uh...go back with one of my original works...despite the fact I think its crap.

Lonesome, lonesome falling star,
sing your wondrous elegy
of your simple hollowness.
Tearful, tearful little child,
let your cries echo
across the lifeless air,
whilst you wish upon a star,
to finally become happy.


----------



## Kyoya (Feb 18, 2010)

Custom Dash-

Dash the mash has some good hash makes me want to spend my cash.
Such a awesome hash that dash has, always making me spend my cash.
Oh dash oh dash, cant you provide a discount on that mash hash.


----------



## Kyoya (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't know if its any good, but here.

Love is your poison, 
Cross the road four times, kiss her one time
With the poison in your veins bleed your blood and lose your soul for the love of her.
Don't make it a waste
Kiss her one last time before she cries on your grave and says goodbye.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2010)

Since nobody reads my blogs at all, I'll post my newest one here:

Forever faithful I sit and wait each and every day,
For you to call, for you to write, for whatever you have to say.
I wait to know that you're alright, I wait to say I care,
I wait to hear those words come out, I wonder if you're aware?
I don't give up, I won't give up, I simply cannot quit,
If forever I must wait, I'll take that lonesome hit.
I cut off what I need to, speak to only friends,
And when someone doubts me, I take it with chagrin.

And as I wait, so patiently, I try to keep my cool,
But often I feel misguided, why would you want this fool?
I've not much to offer you, no money or somesuch,
Just my love to give away, I know it isn't much.
Still I wait and I believe some day you'll let me in,
Why you would, I do not know, but for now I'll just pretend.
I wish it could be easier, on that I cannot lie,
But I know that it's all worth it, each bated breath gone by.


----------



## eliana (Mar 14, 2010)

wow, for all the ones who made the poems! They're totally beautiful


----------



## siakaizer (Mar 27, 2010)

I wrote this one on my birthday... 


KARMA

What is life that we treasure it so?  
What is ours, that we keep wanting more?
We love to hold our heads up with pride
To show off the leash of traditions 
Than on us was since long tied.

We gather all that we can steal
?cos nothing is ours for real.
We keep living on borrowed tomorrows
So pleased with the goblins gold
we work so hard to hold.
In death now, we have already sold
our souls to the demon
 while trying to make our earthly heaven.

Where then is that pride?
Where is the gold and where is the wine,
The spotless beauty of the skin,
And the vanity concealed in our smiles?
They were all just left behind.

Is it only then that we will realize,
that not even the tears in our eyes,
to us had ever belonged
it?s  just the deeds that we take along,
what we did right and what we did wrong.

i made a background for it and submitted it in Deviantart you can follow the link if you wanna see it..


----------



## Kyoya (May 22, 2010)

Reap upon the victory for the sorrows come at day break.
Sadness burrows into the hearts of those fighting.
Each fighter has their own reasons to kill and give their innocence for.
Hearts break over choices the souls purge into darkness, outcomes of the future unknown.
Reasons for fighting throughout minds, with images of their reasons the only words thought are fight, fight, continue fighting, until I get my true desire.
Love, revenge, hatred all are lost on the battle field for power is needed to win, not emotions.
Roses on the graves of those lost, tears shed for those loved, and quiet for those great.
Nothing is infinite in this life, not power, nor wealth.
When we all bear arms in this fight for life, remember nothing is definite or infinite.
So fight, and fight until your true desire rises to the top and is grasped by your bloody hands.


----------



## Kyoya (Jun 21, 2010)

Dust Crush

you can't hurt or crush dust.
It's already so crushed and broken.
thats its smaller then  sand
and already hurts deeply


----------



## Kyoya (Jun 21, 2010)

FIghting for your love
*all these people against me.
*Crazy for your love, chasing after your shadow
*run, run, my heart and soul tell me
*don't let her go when you catch her.
*IF you let her go, you'll never see her again
*and the one you'll be fighting then
*will be yourself.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 3, 2010)

Being a creature of love is a great sadness to watch those of greed and lust find truer intendment in a world disgraced with such madness.


----------



## Kyoya (Feb 9, 2011)

Impure has become pure.
Pure has become impure.
Life has become death
death has become life.
Immortal has become mortal
mortal has become immortal


----------



## Kyoya (May 23, 2011)

Maybe I'm just tired.
*Of this, of everything.
*I just want to escape, but I can't.
*Not in my dreams or my future.
Both are haunted by the darkness of my sinful past.
*Life is a simple end not fast enough.
*Just a painful existance until then.
*I just hope, my last sunrise and sunset can be with you.
*One day filled with compassion and love, with you
The one who saved me for one day.
*Thank you, Bang.


----------



## Kyoya (May 25, 2011)

Such painful pleasure, her desire burns my soul.
She buries my painful distasteful memories with her passion.
That passion that enrages my soul, her desire, my desire.
Explosive sex, love based off the deepest pits of inner hatred.
Pain, suffering and never ending desires bring us together, and make us kill anyone who separates us.
Fighting anyone, everyone, each other just because it's our desire.
She'd cut off my arm, just to see me bleed as we devour our lust.
The most wonderful Desire, Gloria.


----------



## Kyoya (May 25, 2011)

Maybe I'm not meant to live that happy white picket fence life.
Then again just thinking about it makes me laugh, it wouldn't suit me anyways.
Never being able to truly love someone, because every time you start to open up, they leave or try to hurt you.
 Mentally and physically drained, when I do find her, my only words after I love you.
Maybe I'm not good enough for you.
Such a cursed horrible fate, yet again.
Being able to be considered a demon is a honor, heh life never changes.
People change, but never can truly be different, that's fate.
Every night I think it will be my last, and then I slip back into my never ending dream.
Torture or happiness, I will never know.
It seems every time I come close to the end, fate plays that trick keeping alive.


----------



## ~M~ (May 28, 2011)

There were petals in the breeze,
Falling upon Earth with ease,
Each a seed - for my own sighs,
As thoughts of her won’t cease.

The greatest part of me so tries
To forget those untamed eyes.
Remembering her endless hair,
And the notion thus soon dies.

Will I know such skin so fair,
As the one, only she bear?
Not in all time: present, past,
Have even hunters met this snare.

Oh how my heart flame may last,
Were it to fail, quickly cast
Me to eternal slumber.
That so no dream, may escape so fast.

Where the petals dance, in endless number,
Each a reason I miss you so.
Another sigh, my lonely summer,
Never to let them go.


----------



## Kyoya (Jun 20, 2011)

Pass the cross road of life four times, end on the other side.
See the man with the tall hat, watch him as you fear for your life.
Run as you notice shadows creeping towards you.
Turn around and go back past the cross roads of hell you passed into.
Run, run back into your own personal hell and out of mine.


----------



## Kyoya (Jun 27, 2011)

My first version.
That once warm glow you brought the room is now gone.
That light you brought to my life is now gone.
The happiness that once existed disappeared with you.
Yes that's right you took my heart with you.
A shattered heart is in your hand, and in my chest is that gaping hole you left.

New Version.

One kiss ended it all made me remember that once warm glow you once brought into the room where we shared so much passion, desire and love has dissipated.
The bright light you once brought into my life like a flash of guiding light in my life removing the shadows from sight left with you, leaving only darkness in the wake.
My passion and pleasure that once filled my life giving me a truly desirable existence disappeared like roaches of the night scattering upon light shining.
That's right you took the meaning of my existence with you, my heart and soul made for you, left me for you.
In your right hand is my heart and in your left hand is my soul, both tattered and beaten, shattered like a mirror dropped, you broke my heart and soul that desired you and only you, my true love that left these gaping holes in my chest, leaving me empty without you.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jul 11, 2011)

This one's either depressing or uplifting:


*Spoiler*: __ 



A stork arrives
He brings an infant
Small and fragile
Into the harsh land.

The infant exists
For only a blink
Before morphing
Into a child

And the child laughs
And plays and learns
Until he stops
And morphs anew

Now a young man
Out by himself
He finds work
And works he does

Until the morph occurs
Now a senor
He looks at his hands
Now withered and broken.

He lays on the bed
The gentle beat comes to a halt
Now he's escaped
To a land far from here




Tell me what you think, if you could.


----------



## Kyoya (Jul 19, 2011)

Endless Moon.

The light of the moon brightly covering the earth below.
Shadows like vultures stalked their prey within the light.
He basks in the light of the moon as if a plant.
Blood grazes down from his shadow, dripping as if from a faucet.
A corpse in the darkness becomes lit with the moons glory.
His victim lays in ruin, all you can see is the smile from the killer's face.
The weapon of choice was his fangs glistening red from the victims blood.
Empty Silence fills the air as the man disappears into the shadows, leaving only the corpse in his wake.


----------



## Kyoya (Sep 5, 2011)

Such a sweet smile, with endless delight.
Love Showered upon me as if she were the rain itself.
Passion flared as the sun set and the stars shined.
Such a beautiful night, with my queen shining so bright.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 8, 2011)

One of my newer poems:

Birth
The first
Breath you take
A welcome to earth
So brutal you will cry
And gasping for air
Then a hand
Around your
Body

Love
From them
Your loving parents
They look towards you
Humble and thankful they become
A serenity surrounds them
And they cry
Tears of
Joy

Growth
Begins within
Like a sunflower
It blooms into something
So big and eternally beautiful
And you realize that
Your roots are
Your loving
Parents

Never
Does the
Growing stop dead
It will bloom everywhere
But the place you flourish
Is the hearts garden
A haven within
Your best
Place

Death
Will come
When it comes
You stand by gates
To the place you love
And you walk ahead
To the gates
Of heaven
Itself​


----------



## Kyoya (Sep 8, 2011)

I like your writing format.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 8, 2011)

Kyo Shizuo said:


> I like your writing format.



Thank you, just an experimental poem.


----------



## Kyoya (Sep 8, 2011)

I always find new ways of expressing one's inner self through words quite poetic and beautiful.

I stick to short one sentenced basis, but your small to large seems a good basis as well.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Kyoya (Sep 8, 2011)

Endless
Suffering & Pain
Throughout His Soul
Death Being A Mere Escape
Unable To Truly Live Or Truly Die
Beauty At Every Turn, Unable To Enjoy
Existence Shallow, Brutal, & Cold
Death Ends All, Quickly & Easily
Life Ends, With A Smile
Bang


----------



## Nezomi (Sep 11, 2011)

WOW! all of you are really good! I sometimes write poetry. Here  is one of my latest pieces. 
what do you think kyo shizuo?

The world always spins, so why do I stop, 
Are people really worth nothing in this this universe that has no end, 
Why don't we keep moving forward like everything else in nature, 
Are we so naive that we look only behind and in-front of ourselves,
Instead of looking at where we stand,
Someday the time will come when we pass on, 
Only then will we know what is going on at that moment, 
Or will we,
Can you wait until that time comes,
I can.


----------



## Kyoya (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty good,.

Inspire through self, live that life with head high.
Don't be shy, fight your way.
Show your pride not your shame, feel the hate as you show your joy.
Dedicate your soul to your heart to your passion to your dreams.
Don't stop, keep moving, don't drop.
Live by your code and your life will be controlled by no rules.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 12, 2011)

Steel your will
By summers end 
The pain has just begun
Pain engulfs you
Spread from pain
The suffering envelopes you
Tread the weight 
As you get rung through 
Through and through
With every blow you take
With all the cuts you heal
Steel your will
Its just begun
Every step you take
Every rock you climb
It's always there
To tear you down
Snarling deep
The light sleeps
Just the beginning
It will never end
This is no hell
This is no right
Suffering 
The torture
Pain
The blood
Happiness
Love
Do not exist
Dieing and killing
Just keep killing
And killing
Fight until your last
Step
Breath
Thought
Die Die Die
Madness consumes
Its just the beginning
It has just begun


----------



## Kyoya (Sep 12, 2011)

Now that's my style, dark and painful, yet not emo.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 12, 2011)

thats my first poem in like 6 years i dont even remember how to do this stuff lol just felt like doing it

feel like doing one more.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 12, 2011)

Controller
I am the controller
I understand everything
All of the signs
The languages
Measurements
Time
Math, Science
All of it is mine
Controlling all systems
Connecting with a conscious 
Which is what you call "me"
It makes no sense
It doesnt have to
Quick
A realization is sprung
Streamed into my brain
A thought eclipses all 
I am the controller
I am God
All the systems
Function
They function
All properly 
Tempted
I try to subvert 
Angle all cause
Change one fate
Fleeting memories
My self emerges
My self diverges
Disappearing
What am I?
I am the controller
I control
Controlling
Program
What am
am
I?


----------



## Kyoya (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha, everyone has such unique writing styles, it's awesome.

I hope people can be honest with their words as if it's their inner most feelings spilling out through their fingertips and into the hearts of the readers.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 12, 2011)

*Carnal
*​ 
 For this I tell you
Dreamer of dreams
Reaching something
Within yourself
A carnal lust
Pressuring to get out

​ Filled with a wild thought
Calling to your heart
Tearing it slowly apart
Dreamer of dreams
Remember my words
Recall the forgotten

Breath in the salty air
The salty air of freedom
The first
The last
The everlasting
The neverlasting
Carnal lust
​


----------



## Nezomi (Sep 12, 2011)

Kyo Shizuo said:


> Pretty good,.
> 
> Inspire through self, live that life with head high.
> Don't be shy, fight your way.
> ...




I've never been complimented on my writing before thanks! 
My dad thinks that my poetry is to upsetting so I have to make different ones to tell him but its not me it doesn't feel right. I'm glad someone enjoyed it I'll try to think of some more.


----------



## Nezomi (Sep 12, 2011)

This one isn't mine but my favorite author rote it. Thought I might share.

The sun bled into the night,
Flaying in the darkness,
Turning the black sky as the commit soared across space,
As a fiery ball,
Of light and flame.

She called it Commit. Her name is Kathryn Laskey if you want to look it up.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 13, 2011)

*Noted
*​ 
 I started writing
a letter of love
just for you
just for you

​ My love for you
turned to words
just for you
just for you

​ Words of want
and of never ending desire
just for you
just for you

​ Do you understand my love
my innocent love
just for you
just for you

​ You feel the love
But you turn away
not for you
not for you

​ You want to love
but you can?t
not for you
not for you

​ You walk away
and bury the love
not for you
not for you

​ Forgotten and lost
But regretted forever
not for you?
not for you?​


----------



## Kyoya (Sep 13, 2011)

Empty Hell, 

Such Pathetic Existence, Such a Shallow Soul, Filled With Endless Sadness.
Destruction around the one corner and happiness around another, with death looming in the future, which choice could be made, to live empty and sad or happy and alone.
Both such pathetic existences.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

Downward this pit falls
As i am ravaged by demons
I fall and I fall
I can't see its so dark
I can't think 
Too much pain
Too much to sense
For my brain
My soul
It has broken
This pain
Can't be spoken


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

Directing
Strings on the puppet
As it moves through the fray 
Dissecting 
It's life
As it goes from day to day


----------



## Nezomi (Sep 22, 2011)

This poem came from a dream I had at 3:00 this morning. Fun right waking up at 3:00 in the morning. For some reason I thought these things in the dream even though I was just lying in grass looking up at the sky during it...kinda weird now that I think about it. Well here it is.


Danger...I can sense danger in the air,
Something is coming, 
The air thickens and I can no longer breath, 
I fall slowly slower than I have ever fallen in my life, 
Why  is this happening, 
I have done nothing wrong so why am I suffering, 
Why am I drowning in this air that surrounds me, 
Am I dieing, 
Has the time really come for me to pass on to the nether worlds, 
Will I be satisfied with how I have lived my life, 
I think not, 
Will you die with me, 
Will you also drown in this thick air that makes it hard to breath, 
Or will you live on and find someone you are happy with, 
Someone that won't lead you to this breathless air, 
Someone that you will end up spending eternity with,
Someone that actually cares for you,
Someone that is the opposite of me,
I want you to leave me hear to die,
I want you to save yourself and have a better life than what I can give you,
But you don't,
You come to help,
And you die right alongside me,
You suffer right before my eyes,
And we die,
We die together one after another,
You didn't have to die with me but you did,
Why, please tell me why?


----------



## Kyoya (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm Suffocating in your hate, reaching for air.
Falling, through the hole in my heart,
No bottom in sight, I can feel the darkness surrounding me
Unable to rise above your hate, living on in the never ending pit.


----------



## Violence (Sep 27, 2011)

Kyo- you make beautiful poems! so creative! i'll give you 10/10 points :33


----------



## Nezomi (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you ever stop to think about what is happening somewhere else,
Do you ever stop to think about what you did just five minutes before,
Do you ever stop to think what it would be like to be someone else,
I do,
Have you ever wondered what will happen if you leave home and never return,
Have you ever wondered why the grass is green and the sky is blue,
Have you ever wondered why you are yourself,
I have,
Why do we love,
Why do we hate,
Why do we die...,
When will we fall,
When will we fly,
When will we learn,
How do you know when to breath,
How do you know what is right,
How do you know what is wrong,
Do you ever think of these things,
I do.


----------



## Kyoya (Sep 30, 2011)

Just like Gin, my smile makes you creep.
Just like Hiba, I'll bite you to death.
Just Like Everyone, My Feelings & Emotions can be expressed.
Just like you, I read, write, live, breath
Just Like you, Just like you, just like you.
What about Unlike you, Only Me, Unique To Me.
All the same, like clones with changes, factors in common, emotions that change like the wind blows, so do we live, breath, die, we become what be we are, through change.


----------



## Nezomi (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice, I think that is my favorite so far.


----------



## Kyoya (Oct 11, 2011)

Moon & Sun 1

Life fades as the sun burns in the east and the moon glows in the west.
The sun and moon, so close together and yet rarely seen together, true beauty radiates.


----------



## Kyoya (Oct 11, 2011)

Moon  & Sun 2

Just like the sun shines on light, as the moon illuminates the darkness you and I are complete opposites, yet we both shine in our unique ways and radiate beautifully together.

Though we are often never seen together when we are together, our shine and glow illuminates the world.


----------



## Nezomi (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow! That is breath-taking Kyo.


----------



## Kyoya (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't sleep.
Oh why oh why must I suffer.
Where are thou sleep.
Should I take those pills of rest
Should I sleep during the day as if I was a vampire.
Oh woes am I, unable to be with the mistress known as sleep.


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

Kyo Shizuo said:


> I can't sleep.
> Oh why oh why must I suffer.
> Where are thou sleep.
> Should I take those pills of rest
> ...



reminds me someone i know  such nice poetry


----------



## Kyoya (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I just put typed words I felt when I couldn't sleep.


----------



## Kyoya (Nov 6, 2011)

Pretend, pretend, pretend to be someone else to act like this person, yet not even truly be close to another because your always acting or pretending and never yourself.

Is that the fault to always pretend, maybe you don't truly know yourself because every thing was smoother when your pretended, and after awhile in your soul deep down you see nothing, but emptiness a vast darkness that is so cold and yet so warm so bright and so dark.

Hard to tell whats real or fake because your fake becomes real and when you reveal the real to people who seen the fake, the real isn't believed and the fake is more real then fiction.



This life is so boring, yet so exciting, we discover love, friendship, emotions yet they don't exist or do they, it's up to the individual to discover if their relations are real or false or in between that thin line called reality. So many things we imagined impossible come to life every day, so what's to say someone's fiction isn't anothers' truth.


----------



## vampiredude (Nov 13, 2011)

*Man of war*

The man walked
Walking the lane of resolute thoughts
Under a void of shimmering doubts
So to think he saw a river
River with waters still
River with dark eyes
Like a scar carved through the hill 

The man pondered
He quietly wondered
What misfortune had befallen it?
Whose hand had painted its eyes?
Shaded them with a dreary quill
Then he saw a cloud of filth
Like taint creeping trough the hill

The man spoke
And one sound his lips muttered
A sound made of glass they uttered
Glass painted with past sins
Colliding with the river ill
Bouncing right back at him 
Like an echo resonating through the hill

The man heard
He heard the river sing 
A song of lost happiness and ongoing fight
Spun from his words with bitter delight
Weaved from a mill 
Like thread dipped in red paint
Like blood flowing through the hill

The man remembered
Anger flowing through his veins
Then leaving soon again
Tears pressing behind his cheeks
Then gone as the wind
Only pride was left
Hollow as an abounded tent

The man ran 
He ran with all his might 
Ran trough the void
Jumping toward the light 
Then he woke up
Left wretched pride 
Left wretched bone
Abounding kings side

The man walked home


----------



## Kyoya (Dec 4, 2011)

Life's just a shadow
 If you dim light on it
 It becomes a waltz
 from childhood to death
 Such a beautiful dance.
 Almost like a endless moment


----------



## Kyoya (Dec 13, 2011)

Life's so boring, it's as if I wait for sleep to come, just to escape this lonely existence inside my dreams.
The dreams fade away as reality rears it's head towards me, I strive to survive another day of such a meaningless life, only to look forward to another boring filled one when I wake.
Struggling for ambition and power, my soul escapes letting me do things slowly in hope that one day I can truly survive in this world.


----------



## Kyoya (Dec 18, 2011)

The Gods Reign over the lands, do that mean if I kill a god I will be granted their power, I wonder such things really exist of any of the ritual or spiritual realms exist, or are we merely just all delusional. Who knows we could be part of some invisible game between gods, or maybe they just want to watch us destroy each other. 

When one rises above typical human thinking does that mean he's a god, or perhaps a demon, or maybe neither, yet not a human. What happens when this fake god loses what he was gifted or gained, plunged into the same chaotic world only without his powers. Just a average being, wouldn't his struggle be amusing. 

Just watching this person try to adapt to the people around him, watching as they all think he did a 180 attitude and spirit wise, as if he became more nice, human, mortal. He'll struggle to understand why he was given such a gift, and then why suddenly he was forsaken, as he continues to think he realizes life will be extremely tough now. He used his gift to slide just by the bar, when he could have easily gone way above it. Now he's having tough times trying to make that bar without a gift or backup.

This struggle is one of human kind, evolution. Once unable to fully experience emotions or life he's thrown into situations one after another scraping by to survive. Yet he is truly alone now, for longest time he let his gift get in way of relationships, but now without his gift he can't even get past the first date. Amusing trials are on his way.

Don't you wonder what will happen to him?


----------



## Kyoya (Dec 21, 2011)

So much pain and suffering as life continued,
Love and friends coming and going like the breeze.
Out of the blue, something appears like a rainbow after rain.
A flashlight to the darkness, someone appears.
Words spoken hit a closed mind opening it up once again as if the key to a lock on a heart.
Slowly, but surely the cold demon opens up as if a turtle coming out of his shell, becoming more warm and human the more he is around this mysterious person.
As time flies by like dragonflies in the warm winter winds, the man becomes interested, with the person.
He then admits that he begun to grow attracted liking this woman, who seems to make his day brighter like the sun.
All he merely hopes is one day he may become her sun and shine warmth on her body and soul as he falls for her.


----------



## Lilichanne (Dec 21, 2011)

Very beautiful kyo


----------



## Kyoya (Dec 21, 2011)

Of course Lili, it was for you.
<3


----------



## Kyoya (Dec 22, 2011)

When I see her I smile, and she laughs.
Even when she's at her worst she becomes her best for me.
She hates when I laugh at her for being such a nerd.
Yet she blushes when I call her cute.
She likes me for who I am, despite my past, and I like her.


----------



## Lilichanne (Dec 22, 2011)

Be my shika I'll be ur tem


----------



## Kyoya (Dec 22, 2011)

Alright <3


----------



## B Sharp (Dec 22, 2011)

Fame is a double edged blade. 
Sweet to the touch yet corrosive to the inner being. 
The confidence and hopes of those touched by the mainstream is sweapt away by the rapids untill they reach the shore...

The shore being the place where it all started.

The place where they would sit and dream 
and wonder how far their dreams could take them. 
Dont give up on those being dragged by the current.. 
Wait for them under the sun on the shore and shining realization will elevate them.


----------



## Pickindazys (Jan 7, 2012)

There at the bar he sits alone, murmring to himself as passersby gawk and jape. "What it must be like to swim in apathy and in their ignorance find bliss. Priest, throw up your arms, rejoyce for the sheep come to give you tidings of will and wealth and Oh and Oh and Oh how they think it's for them. Looking never seeing, the sheep cling and unload their worries for a fee. Great teacher is this the final lesson? To know the lessons never end and in your teachings find content. Desert sands washes the grim from our fair city till it's unrecognizable. Shadows watching the sky, searching for the Self in perfect shades of blue. Every ant following the one in front, noone is in control. 

The philosopher is dead and we killed him, comfort is for the waery and has no place in our digital world. Intelgent information for a new age windding down the rabbit hole. A glass half full, half empty, half hope, half despair, the two blend to one in spontaneous creation. Night, day, twilight, trinity, intrinsic beauty, all is laid out before us in the void. Waves slowly rise for one final tide, the rumbling buzz of anticipation. Heralding a new birth, a rebirth of zeroes and ones and all probabilities. 

Oil drums ring hollow aganist the dawn while road side vegetable stands stand silent vigil. In company of flies, thieves and all manner of things. Brown green earth growing restless near our metropolis maze of decay. Greenhouse gases has a freshly laundered smell and there is nothing quite like death in the morning. Living in fiberglass houses with no stones, idel hands working the devil's magick."


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 8, 2012)

Looking at you is as looking at a after image, something old, yet still present.
I can't help, but wonder if I knew myself better would I know you better.
I might of changed, but I want you to be with me changed as well.
Let's escape our nightmares and past with a new future, not one of blood or pain, but one of happiness.


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 14, 2012)

All alone, waiting for you.
This uncontrollable desire of rage and loneliness over takes my body and soul.
Waiting, and waiting I start to wonder if you forgotten me.
Did the our bond not beat the strands of time.
I continue thinking, do they hate me, do they ignore me.
Why must I wait so long for the one I love.
This endless waiting is suffering, minutes feel like hours, and hours turn into days.
Yet I wait for you, because I love you and only you.
Till the ends of time I'll wait for you.


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 18, 2012)

Lie to yourself baby and You'll go far in this world.
Hide your emotions behind your words, and show your actions as you desire.
Do what you want no one will stop you now, your a juggernaut baby, just keep going till you die.


----------



## Kyoya (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful, in every single way.
As pure as the snow falling.
Kindness sweeter then sugar
Such a warm smile that melts a icy heart
A angel in harsh reality.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 1, 2012)

Nighthawk

The truth is
I dont know you
Ive only imagined you
imagined us
We had some fun
some fond memories
an unforgettable moment in time
And I will never forget it
I will cherish it forever,
But I will say goodbye to us
goodbye to the love that never bloom
goodbye to the thought of us, together,
goodbye to any possiblities of us,
goodbye to tears of regrets,
goodbye to wishes never granted,
goodbye to dreams of yesterday,
goodbye to my sweet sasuke,
goodbye to my one and only nighthawk.​


----------



## Kyoya (May 6, 2012)

Good poems everyone, I hope everyone continues to post.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 7, 2012)

Great poems


----------



## Kyoya (Aug 21, 2012)

Life's Empty Like The Sky
Why Can't We All Go Boom, Like A Super Nova At Night
Parts Of Our Soul Showering Others Like Meteors 
Rid Our Fears By Slicing Through The Darkness As If We Were A Sharp Knife
As Always It's Fire Or Ground, You'll Belong In
Too Bad We Can't All Go Out Like A Bright Shining Star In The Sky


----------



## Kyoya (Aug 21, 2012)

Alternative Ending for Post Above.

Life's Empty Like The Sky
Why Can't We All Go Boom, Like A Super Nova At Night
Parts Of Our Soul Showering Others Like Meteors
Rid Our Fears By Slicing Through The Darkness As If We Were A Sharp Knife
As Always It's Fire Or Ground, You'll Belong In
Too Bad We Can't All Go Out Like A Bright Shining Star 
In The Sky Flying So High With Never Ending Darkness As Our Light, 
We Dive, Deeper Into Our Emotions, Such A Sea, Drowning In Your Own Emotions,
So Poetic And Ironic, What A Crime, To Be Happy, Only While Dead.
Death Is Sweet Embrace, So Hug Her Tight, And Never Let Go.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2012)

Enchanting


----------



## familyparka (Aug 21, 2012)

I write a little bit of everything, but in spanish.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Kyoya (Aug 22, 2012)

Sure, that's what this thread is for.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 22, 2012)

Nacida ella entre abundantes hadas, carmes? sangrantes del mismo abismo del que aclamo yo. Nace ella. Nace ella, con el mismo rostro de Titania, y los sue?os de Ner?n.
A corroer vestigios de tan ?nfimas criaturas, que se regocijan en su siempre andar imperecedero, del que saltan de flor en flor; besando las rosas, llorando a los lirios, y quemando las amapolas.
Del mismo nectar, fruto que sorben los kirines, se nutre su cuero. Y con tierno y sublime roce deja caer la miel de su tapia por doquier.
Nutri? al mundo con su mentiroso veneno. Y pl?cidos duermen los hijos de Prometeo, mientras los buitres de sus mentes devoran sus entra?as.

Es la misma tenia que se retuerce en mi craneo la que envuelve tu lengua a la mia, y muerde sin verg?enza mis gemidos al paso.

Hecha del angelical molde, ba?anda en alquitr?n.  Podrida no est? por dentro mucho m?s que por fuera, pero intacta est? por fuera, inmejorable por dentro.
Dice que fue usada, y repite, y se reprocha. Y yo, ya prisionero, le reclamo que en su boca; admita por mi sue?o, que de a poco se equivoca.

Tal ninfa, tal doncella, ?Cu?nto Cristo fu? crucificado? ?Cu?nta pena tiene su carb?n, que llama coraz?n, ahora quemado?
Ahora que arde, ahora atado; albas cortas, empa?ado, por un viaje ya pasado, que un hombre no supo curar.
Deja al hombre con su miseria, y perd?nalo por cu?nto ha dicho. Pues errar es m?s que humano, y m?s que humano ?l es un bicho.

Amanece cuando r?e, y cuando llora no m?s llueve. Pues el ?ngel m?s hermoso que hizo dios no est? en los nueve.
Esa s?lfide caprichosa, que inspira al testarudo; es m?s tierna,  fr?gil que cual vidrio, m?s hiriente que el cianuro.
Es hermosa la iron?a en la que ella me somete, y que sepa que su vientre por lo bajo me enloquece. Que sepa ella, que con ojos puede hacer rendir al hombre. Que por joyas en su cuerpo purifica a Fausto pobre.
Que vend? mi alma al diablo, sin saberlo, y por tu cuello. Por tus marcas, que resaltan tal ternura, descaro, desprecio. Una vez cierres el pacto, mas dos veces ya han muerto cuanto tonto haya escuchado solemne himno, tan ameno.

Hija tal de Ignota, poetisa con un suspiro. Con cada paso me tiene vivo, me mata de a poco, con cada rechazo. Ni un regalo te he dado, m?s que un ramo de nervios. Pura salvia y locura, que en mi huerta yo entierro.
Tu locura es mi droga, y esa droga mi vuelo. Y sin vuelo estoy preso del desd?n tras tu pelo.
Tras aroma a limones, y a caer de rodillas.

Cada aguja que clava en mi lengua tu muslo, arde como placebo y no duele el disgusto. Es tu sangre hiel pura, que me atrevo y a ciegas. Cuanto niegas es tu cara, el placer, la marea. La tormenta que nace al contacto con ella es igual a los mares, a chocar las estrellas.
Cada baile impecable que ostentan caderas, cuando frio pecado se aventura en tu cuenca. Es sutil y es villano, y es hermoso el impulso. El morir a tu cuesta solo trae otro rumbo.
Serpenteante y sedosa, es Pericles sin reino. Los gritos de una diosa, mariposa, te sue?o.


----------



## Kyoya (Oct 6, 2012)

Interesting.

Here. Dedicated to anyone who I cared for, my friends and those I cherished past, present and future. If after reading this you truly understand, feel free to message me.


Just empty space, no one around.
You reach for a human contact, only to find nothingness like the dark emptiness of space.
Stuck in your own mind, running around in a wheel getting tortured for something you can't understand.
What to do, say, just want to run away, and then you get sad, so sad it's depressing.
Emotional sorrow drowning your life, making you blue then pale like a ghost trapped in your cage.
Once you attain to the darkness, you get anger at those not there for you, at yourself for being in the darkness alone, trapped, yet you hate yourself more than anyone, because you realize it's your own world.
Never letting anyone in, and hurting those who get close, like a beast trapped in your own cage of emotions, an endless cycle.
Death, Life, Love, What the fuck, who cares.
All you want is to be free, of everything, people, life, emotions.
Eventually you slip into a persona, someone not you, and when you realize it, it's been years and no one loves or wants you.
Normally you'd say fuck it, but lately you're memories are a sickening feature, making you want to vomit on how you acted, what you said or done.
You hate yourself even more, for the loneliness you created, for the monster, trash you become.
One day you may have someone who is there for you, but will you corrupt them, eventually make them hate you, want you dead, nothing to do with you, or worse.
You ponder this on your throne made of lies and blood, remember you made this hell, whether you realized it or not.
Congrats you’re a fucking demon, now what you bastard, die?
Give up and really become a demon or some piece of shit trash?
Fight back and face yourself, your darkness, you’re persona?
Tch, no matter what you choose you're fucked and alone.
Try to remember all those fun times with the ones you cared for, and cherished, those friends you wanted nothing more than to talk with.
Blame everyone, everyone, but yourself, and when you do blame yourself; you hide in your cage, so fucking weak.
Thought you were strong?
No, you're fucking weak it was all an act, a sick fucking act, tear off that mask and reveal the real you.
Who you really are deep inside, even if you don't know, once the mask is off you'll see.
Just be prepared for what you find behind the mask, and remember once it's off it can't be put back on, much like opening Pandora’s Box.
Now, choose.
Will you grasp the past and move on to a bitter sorrowful future hurting and betraying anyone who gets close to you.
Or will you just simply give up and die?
Who knows maybe you'll find a 3rd way, something that tears the mask, but grasps the past, changing every fiber of your being to make things right.
To save yourself, and protect those you care for, be strong.
Just don't lose it; because once something is lost it can never be brought back.
End.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 6, 2012)

Very emotional and dark.


----------



## Kyoya (Oct 6, 2012)

That's 100% writing, rather interested if anyone will accept the offer, and truly understand the darkness, accepting it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey there pretty girl - I've been thinking
Of the times in your bed - that we spent sinking
Deep into each other, that was you and me
Sometimes I wonder what would've happened if you had accepted me
Inside of you, deeper than the flesh
What could have been, what could we have possessed?
But in the end I guess it doesn't really matter
We still have our friendship, that brings us both some laughter
I hope God blesses you with all the joys in life
Lord knows that thanks to you, my dark sky's had some light

As for a kiss between you and me
Perhaps one day, maybe eventually
I'll be seeing the world, doing my Single thing
And I'll meet you in the subway, minus any ring
We'll go somewhere private and relive the past
And give you that lovin you've been waiting for at last


----------



## Kyoya (Mar 28, 2013)

Really nice writing Avant.


----------



## Kyoya (Mar 28, 2013)

Death is a eternal farewell, Life's eternal struggle, constantly pushing forward looking through the past as if a telescope for the future. What can we do to not be weighed down by the horrid past, but to move forward through such endless possibilities.



&



If I could fly, would I be able to always be there for you.
Could I have the strength to always protect you.
Love that would never shatter, always faithful to you.
My Life is eternally yours, for you are the one which gives me the wings to be free, the strength to crave my own path, & the emotions to keep me human. Without you, I am a beast trapped in a cage waiting for it's days to die out, as the passion in my eyes slowly vanishes.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 2, 2013)

Liquorice Limericks 
My taste in music is quite strange Everyday it seems like it can change 
Drinking heavy deadly metal can send chills down your spine but it can make you brain rot, you can even go blind
Jazz like a fine coffee or a vintage wine just hits the right spot I?ll take it cold, smooth or hot.
 Tencho, dub-step,electrnia, hiphop, My ears have the stomach for the fresh beats that they drop ! 
 Rock&Roll and R&B they?re just like M&Ms? to me open some up but don?t throw out the rapper give me some pop and I couldn?t be happier 
Soul, funk and swing have all got that thing, they got sweet bands with noodling strings.
I?ll good to country sit down with some folk for some vittles I?ll bring the fork and they?ll bring the fiddles.
Acquiring Classical takes a refine taste of sorts, I usually take part in the most finest of Austrian exports.
It?s all music to my ears but food for my soul.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 2, 2013)

The Soul is swirling with passion and confusion 
Have I lost sight of reality is this mere delusion?
What is the solution? 
Ears grow deaf to the whisperings of the  heart
Are you with me or have we grown apart?
Don't know where to begin stop or start.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm manic and crazy I'm fat and I'm lazy but one look in your eyes and I find to my surprise! sweet blissful sanity and my humanity my grip on reality tightens once more.
Baby you don't know what I'd do for you
You've got not a clue.
what could you  do to make me love you


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 2, 2013)

To enjoy Fine wine in under the full summer moon watch the misty spring  rain fall in the afternoon.


----------



## Kyoya (Apr 2, 2013)

Lost my home long ago.
Constantly thrown into danger to find what I desire.
Life, is life, long as I don't die, long as I survive.
I travel between these two worlds.
As others bark at justice, I bite those who stand in the way of my own justice.
Half in a dream world, half in reality.
I'm just a sleeping dog.


----------



## Kyoya (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice poems by the by makeout.

Once a prideful wolf, always fighting for others.
Time Passes, the wolf sheds it's pride and becomes a chameleon.
Changing as the seasons pass to become what others see fit.
Disposing of it's own belief and identity to fit in with society.
Ever changing the chameleon changes it's skin to fit it's surrounding, forgetting what the man once was.


----------



## familyparka (Apr 8, 2013)

I wrote this for someone who I believe is everything I ever needed, yet I don't know what she will feel when she reads it.

Some things are not ment to remain silent.
They are not made that way, you cannot ask for them to change their nature.
People just kills us instead. And yet, you are not one of those who searches for an escape; a loose
end in the prison cell. You don't just accept the cruelty you are forced to accept.
People like you embrace the unavoidable. They swallow it whole. And when the hound presents
itself at your door, crimson in their fangs and wishing for nothing but you; you become much more than
a sole pray.
You don't fade away, nor you burn out.
You were ment for so much more than than melting.
You won't leave behind some red stains in the courtains, but a whole landscape of purple flowers in
a sea of paper.
We turn disgrace into beauty, fate into art.
Even though we may live lost, and I might never find you... or me again. People like us are not
touched by this world, but hunted by it.
We are the ones who they want to lock, and see burst into flames. Sometimes we are reborn, like the
birds we were. Some others we fall, and my skin becomes ash. And my bones become glass, and
paper, and I tear myself appart; and a mere breeze blows me away.
I'm the storm in the desert now, as outrageous as I will never be, only to have nothing struck by my
lightings. That's the best of many endings, at least for the rest of them.
For us... for me... this isn't life anymore. I'm a ghost in the fogg, a silouette craving for your hand.
But you, and I, and people like us, are always so distant from each other.
We will never be kissed back once our light gets lost, somewhere not even ourselves can find it.
But I know you can.


----------



## Kyoya (May 17, 2013)

Very nice parka


----------



## familyparka (May 17, 2013)

Thank you, glad you liked it


----------



## urca (May 18, 2013)

Not sure why I wrote this, to be frank XD

Goodnight,
Oh, piece of me
Slumber awaits you
Covers you gently
Steals you from me

Goodnight,
May the lost souls
Find their way through you
May the weakened souls
Find their strength by you

Goodbye,
For when I am gone
And my dust have blown with the air
My soul shall be with you
My dear little son

Goodbye,
Oh, piece of me
My eyes shall be fixed on you
Your delight and your misery
Your happiness and your sadness
Whether I'm dead or alive
I'll look after you, for I am your mother

Goodbye.


----------



## familyparka (May 18, 2013)

Woah, really nice urca.


----------



## urca (May 18, 2013)

familyparka said:


> Woah, really nice urca.



Thanks :amazed :amazed


----------



## Kyoya (May 23, 2013)

It was really unique Urca, good job.


----------



## Kyoya (May 24, 2013)

Any good?

Of course, you see my lies are sweet like my kisses.
So just melt in the sweetness as you fall into a deep coma.
A coma of ignorance and sin.


----------



## Akitō (Aug 14, 2013)

Great Writing, truly a mix of emotions and different views with everyone's poems.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 22, 2013)

One life, one world, one dream
Yet two hearts hopelessly in love it seems
Two Eyes that held more beauty and depth than any ocean or stream
Two sets of lips for one moment together, but soon sadly had to part.
Now lost more than ever and in the dark.
How far away is the wild goose pagoda now?
How long ago was it at that place when we made the vow?
Those tears I could not wipe away from your face.
With those two lips and a final bittersweet embrace
Two hearts, one hope for the sake of love they did make.


----------



## Kyoya (Jan 28, 2014)

Very good, for some reason I can't seem to produce poetry any more, just erotica.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh, we have a poetry thread? Cool. Here's something I wrote probably close to a year back:




“Love.” I can write the word plainly. I can over‐embellish the motions and glide my pen across the paper, a liquid whip held solid solely for my use. I can slowly and determinedly scratch it onto paper, as if scratching it into my heart, my black blood staining the paper. I can write it again and again and again, until the word doesn’t look like a word at all, but a random string of letters from some long lost world, given meaning only by my emotions. 

But ink and paper in their microcosm do no justice to the vast worlds my emotions contain.

A multiverse beyond your comprehension, beyond mine, filled with variants and facets and turns and twists; ostentatious and entire, humble and narrow. 

Love. I can’t think the thought simply. I can’t describe the sensation as it seeps and oozes not into, but out of my every pore. I can’t describe how it flows throughout my body, taking my breath away faster than air can rush into my lungs, beating my heart faster than blood tinted blue can satiate its red-hot lust. I can’t fathom a single dimension of time or space within myself in which the thought holds no meaning.

Love is my meaning. You are my love.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 9, 2014)

Traveling Spirit

Endless green fields
sunny colorful dreams
I see so many of them
I even seen Eden

So much knowledge so much power
My soul unravels there
My spirit breaks free
And travels to every place a man can be

I've been into the past
and i was an outcast
I had to leave my wife
And start prowling with my knife

A war was on back then
I know i fought there
I killed so many men
But i died in the end

But hey,

i have been into the future too
or maybe another dimension
I have seen my self's extension
and a whole new life

i even seen the afterlife
and talked with the dead
I walked amongst them
but then i had a strife

My body started to complain
and dragged my spirit back
I woke up in pain
and i couldn't stand up

And as i woke more and more
this world was nomore
It started vanishing from my mind
and i became blind

to all those things i knew moments ago
but now i have to go
Work awaits and my clock complaints
leave me no other choice

I know i was there
I know i was everywhere
i knew all the places i ve been
And all the people i ve seen

I believe in my dreams
my true self lies there
i just don't have what i takes
to be there with my will

So i will wait,
until i dream again.
----------------

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 10, 2014)

While reading Shakespeare this popped up in my head

Life Trip

It all started from the void
and there is where we heading for.
Have you understand why are you here?

Life's filled with loneliness,
a cold feeling that exists into our guts
and everytime rises into the occasion of our happiness

Where should we be?Where should we go,
to feel this untold grace
that is only met inside eyes full of bliss?
even if we did find it have we learned how to enjoy?

You have seen the bliss
and received a sweet a kiss
but you still haven't found any joy.

Going on and on into this journey
a sudden smooth wind passes you by
whispering this the end.Oh no,
you say, there is no time to pray!

The end is near your life stops here
so ask yourself now and be sincere,
Was that the trip you had in mind?


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Feb 11, 2014)

So, did this turn into an "everybody post poetry" thread; just wondering, since I thought it was your (Kyoya's) thread


----------



## Kyoya (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes, might as well share our writings and enjoy everyone's beautiful writing.

Reaper's Birth.



As I smoke my cigarette I stare off into space, unsure what’s going on with life, or future.

Living as a man unable to continue without dragging his past like a curse, born with curses within his family.

Never being attached, always alone, like a stranger, not even knowing himself, just drifting.

As relationships and the world of lies starts to crumble, I realize my true self.

Reaper, one who doesn’t hide behind false masks and lies, but reaps using personas as a cover.

Not returning to who he was or what he was, but not exactly the new self either, something completely merged between the two.

Walking the shadows as life entwines fates of others, while purging the sins of trash passing by.


----------



## Kyoya (Apr 7, 2014)

The winds at the beach were so gentle, much like the feeling when I look into your eyes.

As the children chase the hermit crabs on the beach, we sit on the rocks watching the sunset.

Your hair blows in the wind I gentle kiss your lips and enjoy the moment with you.

The children bring back some crabs they caught and I smile as I enjoy the day I spent with you.

As we walk back I hold your hand, as our children run ahead of us.

We reach our cars, I give you a kiss good night and hold you for a moment, before ending this great day.


----------



## Kyoya (Apr 7, 2014)

I realized a lot of my older dribble was depressing, outside some of the beautiful poems, I been trying to write new ones and think of much better wording to go along with the sentences of such, but it’s tiring. Plus since I work so much doing this in my spare time while taking care of a almost two year old is tiring.

Life’s Gracious, the world gives us life as we live we breathe, love travels through the air much like pollen in the wind, it’s infectious as we get caught up in the moment of passion we tend to relax our guards, we smile as we hold hands and travel this road of life together, through tough times and kind moments, we think maybe life’s truly giving for me to have met you.

I still need to work on my writing a bit more.


---------
Subscribe to this thread and keep it alive with your writings, let this thread be your way of expressing your inner feelings and thoughts through words


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 22, 2014)

Antagonist☻

Why must you oppose me?

Nearly every time we meet

Why can't you just be like the anti-hero?

See with the anti-hero even though he may despise me for myself

We still fight for the same goal

Ah this is the what the Good old anti-hero represents.

While you Antagonist are much worse

Yes sir you are

You are the congress to my progress

You must always try to fight me, and generally I always win.

So Antagonist why can't we just be friends

Yes, I know that every good story requires one

But this doesn't have to be a good story

No we can call it a bad children's tale

So come on antagonist

Stop trying to oppose me.

Stop trying to put a damper on my plans.

Stop trying to enslave or kill millions of people.

Just stop, just stop okay.

In the end I will always win

And guess what you will always lose

Do you want to know the reason why?

Simple because I'm the protagonist -

And it has and will always be That way


----------



## Kyoya (May 13, 2014)

Great poem Bright.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 7, 2014)

Its like a star collapsing in my chest!
A black hole thats sucking out all my joy and happiness
I cant even say your name without feeling the shock of loneliness and pain
Lost and drifting in the coldness of space I fall to the ground knowing I will never see that warm smile on your face again.


----------



## Grimsley (Jul 7, 2014)

*16*

Join the club at aged sixteen
When you're close to your ideals
Break the rules with your fists
Throw those you love stones and bricks

Get punched for the sake of love
As you leave those who watched you
Grow up to what they hate,
Blame them.
They brought you up in this state. 

*Solitude *

There's something so beautiful about solitude
Like the sound of a flute
Gives me sweet melody
My sense of clarity,
Imagining autumn brown leaves falling
As time freezes and becomes a stalling.
You're a street performer with soul,
A golden leaf from spring that fall
Into the palm of my hands,
On the beaches watching the sand 
Perform with the wind like a band.
My sweet solitutde never leave
Your silence makes one believe
As I sing and jump in jest
5cm per second I'll never rest.
The strings of my heart you play 
Sounds of brats running away
It's the joy of a little kid
The smile i'll never rid.
You give me timeless affection,
My amusing but sad salvation


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 14, 2014)

Not too happy not too sad
Wanting a love you never had
Can neither die or recover
Lost something more than just a Lover.


----------



## Kyoya (Jul 26, 2014)

Good job both of you. I enjoyed them.


----------



## Kyoya (Jul 26, 2014)

I wanna be yours.
Let these secrets in my heart, be yours
Be that key to open the shop called your heart. 
To make you smile, be your light of day, be the one who fights the clouds away. 
The one who calls you when I have a few, because I can't just stop crawling back to you.
 I'm always chasing after you, while on the cusp of losing you.
 Hoping you'd stay, since nights aren't made for saying goodbyes.


----------



## Kyoya (Mar 26, 2015)

Scent of rose fills the air the scent travels throughout. My mouth, tongue remember the sweet delectable taste of your lips. Remembrance of your soft skin, ever gazing eyes that could set me ablaze and gentle touch that was so ever careful yet graceful. Every moment with you is a precious memory to me held dearly


----------



## Kyoya (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm alone, feel empty inside at times.
Like my Mask is falling off and reality is slipping.
Time stops and every breath feels like my last.
Then my soul bursts forward blazing above others
Afraid I'll burn myself I shut off my heart to others and become cold.
Cold hearted closing off my soul to anyone.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 28, 2015)

Call me your love.
Call me your soul.
Call me the voice,
that calls to your goal.
But don't call me you,
because you's rather dull.


----------



## Kyoya (Jun 21, 2015)

TPOW. That made me laugh, pretty good.


----------



## Kyoya (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm back, enjoy.

One day by chance I came by such a beautiful existence, much like a flower growing in concrete. Rare and beautiful, almost breathtaking, yet inspiring, I've begun slowly wanting to see more of this existence. Sometime later someone gave me the courage to write to this beautiful woman who's presence made my day less troubling with her smile. Now I simply want to know more about her even if she's out of my reach, for she's the stars to me. Ever so beautiful, bright, desiring, yet so far out of my reach as if I'm a wolf howling at the moon.


----------



## Kyoya (Oct 5, 2019)

I wonder can words deeply affect your heart  or will your mind merely ignore it.

I wonder if you could grow to love and care for me in a short time.

Foundations can be built quickly if partners work together, however I wonder are you willing.

Scared, hurt, in pain and rejected, burnt, and torn apart our souls and hearts are.

Couldn't we try to be one and fill in each other's emptiness with what we have.

Desire more then lust could grow, is this actual feeling or just list beyond it's point.

Much like flowers once picked will the seed I planted die, or will it grow.

Once grown will you cut it and pick it for display letting it wilt like all others.

Perhaps we can grow in the wild and remain at peace with a patch we water carefully of love and attention.

Enjoying it without picking it and letting it wilt, could this be a true relationship.

Not build upon a shabby foundation of lies, no trust, cheating and usership.

Or will this foundation be steady and patient loyal and there.

Not everything has to be quick, but going too slow can cause hurt to another.

Risk and worry will follow and acceptance that was chosen over another for lust.

Would this seed prosper or wilt. I wonder it's fate, the fate of us.


----------



## Kyoya (Oct 11, 2019)

Omens show as the crow soars into the sky over the moon. 

My fate that was once connected with others is being shattered piece by piece.

Soon death will show it's shadow making me choose which of two paths to take.

I don't have the strength to break through the heavens and build my own destiny any longer.

Empty shell awaiting it's judgement from karma on what future is left if there's one left.


----------



## Snowless (Oct 11, 2019)

I like the assonance in the first line on that one.
I also don't know if "it's" was intentional or a typo, but because it's written like that, I feel like it adds some nice double entendre.
Overall powerful, good job.


----------



## Kyoya (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you, sometimes spelling and grammar will take back seat to expressing feelings.

Glad you enjoyed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Owais Qadric (Oct 12, 2019)

Their both good


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 6, 2019)

Crimson Roses sounds good for a title


----------

